# Fake Shack Herf III



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Can we start planning now, so I have something to look forward to?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



RedBaron said:


> Can we start planning now, so I have something to look forward to?


I didn't realize we planned the last one, thought Dave and Sam handled most of that.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

You are correct Sir, I should rephrase and ask Could they say there is going to be a Shack Herf III so I can start day dreaming.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



RedBaron said:


> You are correct Sir, I should rephrase and ask Could they say there is going to be a Shack Herf III so I can start day dreaming.


Much Better Chris. :r


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

Icehog, you ever sass me again and theres going to be a license plate made for your ass that reads "RedbrnsFootwashere"


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

Looks like you guys are already warming up for the SHIII Main Event!! IceHog3 vs. RedBaron in the Jello wrestling match of the century!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Ermo said:


> Looks like you guys are already warming up for the SHIII Main Event!! IceHog3 vs. RedBaron in the Jello wrestling match of the century!!


Sounds like one of the early Tyson fights. :r


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Ermo said:


> Looks like you guys are already warming up for the SHIII Main Event!! IceHog3 vs. RedBaron in the Jello wrestling match of the century!!


Oh I'm there for this!!!!!!!!!.......I mean the herf....yeah that's it....


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Ermo said:


> Looks like you guys are already warming up for the SHIII Main Event!! IceHog3 vs. RedBaron in the Jello wrestling match of the century!!


And when you wake up - what does it say?


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

I'm just curious of the first thoughts that went through Dave head, when he saw the title of the thread? "Did Sam do this? No, not Sam...Jessica, maybe?" :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Ermo said:


> Looks like you guys are already warming up for the SHIII Main Event!! IceHog3 vs. RedBaron in the Jello wrestling match of the century!!


I GOT NEXT! :r :r :r im gonna have to take hog in 3 min...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

I figured I make this thread so we could get out all our mindless banter in time for the real thread to be made. :w


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



zemekone said:


> I GOT NEXT! :r :r :r im gonna have to take hog in 3 min...


Now that may be worthy of a UFC pay-per-view!!! 

Or do you just want to get in Jello with Tom, Gerry? :r


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

Dave and I are going to do Shack Herf II.V on Saturday. Time to get the toys and dock out of the water.

Yes we will be smoking a few good ones!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Simplified said:


> Dave and I are going to do Shack Herf II.V on Saturday. Time to get the toys and dock out of the water.
> 
> Yes we will be smoking a few good ones!


Yup smoking my cigars as usual.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Simplified said:


> Dave and I are going to do Shack Herf II.V on Saturday. Time to get the toys and dock out of the water.
> 
> Yes we will be smoking a few good ones!


Sam, I got a free weekend, for a plane ticket and some smokes (and maybe a peach sundae), I can be pretty cheap labor :r

Make sure you have Mocha on snake duty out on the pier


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Simplified said:


> Dave and I are going to do Shack Herf II.V on Saturday. Time to get the toys and dock out of the water.
> 
> Yes we will be smoking a few good ones!


Looks like it's going to be a nice weekend for you all!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



RedBaron said:


> Icehog, you ever sass me again and theres going to be a license plate made for your ass that reads "RedbrnsFootwashere"


Chris, I will put you in a blender sideways and have you drinking yourself before Rob can make a Mojito! Pick on someone your own size, not someone with biceps the size of your legs.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

LOL, I try to time my smack talk to when I haven't seen you post for a while, so I figure your at work and I can feel tough for a while. But inevitably I get smacked down soon as you log back on. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

All in good fun, talking smack with my favorite cigar smoking chicken!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

It'd be a shame if this thread got buried.  I just figured out where this place is (using the "search" function) and realized that it's pretty close to my in-law's. The wheels started crankin' in the ol' noggin and I realized that I'll totally be able to go to Shack next year. This thought made me smile. 

~d.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

I can't wait to show off my new and improved smoking ability/addiction.

:fu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



JPH said:


> I can't wait to show off my new and improved smoking ability/addiction.
> 
> :fu


:r :r :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



JPH said:


> I can't wait to show off my new and improved smoking ability/addiction.
> 
> :fu


I think we should start taking some bets on how many you'll smoke next year. Perhaps an over/under? :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Sean9689 said:


> I think we should start taking some bets on how many you'll smoke next year. Perhaps an over/under? :r


I'll keep it in mind than come next year I'll run a lil contest...*Underestimate me and LOSE contest it will be called*


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



JPH said:


> I'll keep it in mind than come next year I'll run a lil contest...*Underestimate me and LOSE contest it will be called*


Hmm...a confident one you are. I think we should run a little speed herf contest next year. JPH has voluntereed to fill spot #1. :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Sean9689 said:


> Hmm...a confident one you are. I think we should run a little speed herf contest next year. JPH has voluntereed to fill spot #1. :r


Umm speed herf??....*huddling in the corner like an injured gopher*


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



JPH said:


> Umm speed herf??....*huddling in the corner like an injured gopher*


Thats the best place to hide, Jeremy. It's no picnic, and the cigars you burn are shite. LOLH, I was scammed in, not again....


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



drevim said:


> Thats the best place to hide, Jeremy. It's no picnic, and the cigars you burn are shite. LOLH, I was scammed in, not again....


Sounds pretty pukey....I dont think I wana make that a tradition!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



drevim said:


> Thats the best place to hide, Jeremy. It's no picnic, and the cigars you burn are shite. LOLH, I was scammed in, not again....


 :r  AHAHAHAHAHAH!

C'mon Ian...chicken? Oh wait...that's Chris. Hehe.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



JPH said:


> I'll keep it in mind than come next year I'll run a lil contest...*Underestimate me and LOSE contest it will be called*


I have started a training program for him. The goal is to allow him to eliminate the need to pack a bucket for the next Shack.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Sean9689 said:


> :r  AHAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> C'mon Ian...chicken? Oh wait...that's Chris. Hehe.


Something about 3 month old sticks that have been sitting in the back of Jake's car lost some of the subtle flavors :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



drevim said:


> Something about 3 month old sticks that have been sitting in the back of Jake's car lost some of the subtle flavors :r


Okay, fine. We'll use Boli CJ's or something smaller...you in?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



JPH said:


> I can't wait to show off my new and improved smoking ability/addiction.


"non-puke-ability" ?


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Sean9689 said:


> Okay, fine. We'll use Boli CJ's or something smaller...you in?


Now we're talking!!! I'll be the veteran at the next speed herf, have all my techniques down. :r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Sean9689 said:


> Okay, fine. We'll use Boli CJ's or something smaller...you in?


pg. 29

A small cigar which sports strength and great complexity, Bolivar style. Ages extremely well. A powerfull cigar.

I'd love to smoke one....not abuse it


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



JPH said:


> pg. 29
> 
> A small cigar which sports strength and great complexity, Bolivar style. Ages extremely well. A powerfull cigar.
> 
> I'd love to smoke one....not abuse it


Nothing in a speed herf about enjoyment. Just burn and puff. Although I think Jefe told me that's what he did at LOLH a couple of years ago. Everyone else was tearing through the stick, and he sat back and enjoyed it. Monte something I think?

The ones this year were strickly for speed, dried out so they would burn fast.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



JPH said:


> pg. 29
> 
> A small cigar which sports strength and great complexity, Bolivar style. Ages extremely well. A powerfull cigar.
> 
> I'd love to smoke one....not abuse it


Alright...I'll bring two for you. One to smoke, one to speed herf.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

Aw come on.......

Puros Indios Chiefs are the only choice for a speed herf.

Unless Bruce is going to pony up some Gran Geners.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Da Klugs said:


> Aw come on.......
> 
> Puros Indios Chiefs are the only choice for a speed herf.
> 
> Unless Bruce is going to pony up some Gran Geners.


Going for the full 3 day speed herf there Dave. I'll stick with the CJs, Jeremey can have a 2 day head start with the Chief :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

oh my...here we go..


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

Oh...look at the time ......gatta go study.....

Really though,

I dont wana feel like shit basically the whole weekend... *like last time*...So i'm passing....I'm really gunna enjoy this one! ....(That is ...if Dave decides he wants to shack it up again) ...Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

You guys are a trip.

Would this be a bad time to mention it's invite only next year? :r

Just kidding... I think.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

yes


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

:tpd: definitely would be... I'm ganna try my darndest to get out there for the next one


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Da Klugs said:


> You guys are a trip.
> 
> Would this be a bad time to mention it's invite only next year? :r


Would this be a bad time to mention just how much I like you, Dave ... and how much I regret I didn't get to talk with you more at LOLH ... and how glad I am that my PB-207 got to be part of the LOL "epic post-herf" while I was in my broken-down car at a Huck's in Decatur?  ~Darrel


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



The Professor said:


> Would this be a bad time to mention just how much I like you, Dave ... and how much I regret I didn't get to talk with you more at LOLH ... and how glad I am that my PB-207 got to be part of the LOL "epic post-herf" while I was in my broken-down car at a Huck's in Decatur?  ~Darrel


:tpd: dang i was going to say that.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



JPH said:


> I can't wait to show off my new and improved smoking ability/addiction.
> 
> :fu


Hang with me, I will still have you puking


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



germantown rob said:


> Hang with me, I will still have you puking


From the drink or smoke?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Bigwaved said:


> From the drink or smoke?


With me there is only both.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

I just hope nobody comes planning to kick my ass again this year...I lived in fear for weeks!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



icehog3 said:


> I just hope nobody comes planning to kick my ass again this year...I lived in fear for weeks!


I promise I won't!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Da Klugs said:


> You guys are a trip.
> 
> Would this be a bad time to mention it's invite only next year? :r
> 
> Just kidding... I think.


I hope I am on the list

PS. Hog, GRob said he wanted to lick your a$$ not kick it. After a few of the pictures of you with your friends now am a little scared.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



germantown rob said:


> With me there is only both.


Good point. I am sitting next to you!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

I hope I'm on the consolation list. 

I gotta try to win cigars in the arm wrestle the hog contest, after zemenoke of course.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Ivory Tower said:


> I hope I'm on the consolation list.
> 
> I gotta try to win cigars in the arm wrestle the hog contest, after zemenoke of course.


I let Rob handle my light work.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

Just make sure that the riff-raff outside of my suite keep the racket down so that I can get my beauty sleep..........oh, that's right this old man out partied all the youngsters and I didn't have trouble falling asleep at 3am!
Even my wife who just turned 50 out partied all the little puppies talk'in smack on this thread......she weighs about 100 pounds and out drank all of you!

The only thing that woke me up was G-Town Rob babbling outside at 6am. I said to my wife, "damn those guys get up early after a full day of drinking".....only to find out they never went to bed!!!!!!

Next Shack Herf, I'm going to have to bring my "A" List cigars.................................


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

You must sleep like the dead Bruce, because, from what I heard, my snoring was quite the sound to hear. :r

I'll take your "B" list cigars any day too.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Bruce said:


> Just make sure that the riff-raff outside of my suite keep the racket down so that I can get my beauty sleep..........oh, that's right this old man out partied all the youngsters and I didn't have trouble falling asleep at 3am!
> Even my wife who just turned 50 out partied all the little puppies talk'in smack on this thread......she weighs about 100 pounds and out drank all of you!
> 
> The only thing that woke me up was G-Town Rob babbling outside at 6am. I said to my wife, "damn those guys get up early after a full day of drinking".....only to find out they never went to bed!!!!!!
> ...


Old guys rule!!!  :w :al


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

I will be there next year if I get an invite. So the youngsters couldn't keep up the pace huh?


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



ToddziLLa said:


> You must sleep like the dead Bruce, because, from what I heard, my snoring was quite the sound to hear.
> 
> I'll take your "B" list cigars any day too.


:r "I wander if that dump was vintage?":r


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

I hope ladies get an invite


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

Are newbies invited?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



opusxox said:


> I will be there next year if I get an invite. So the youngsters couldn't keep up the pace huh?


The older of us definitely were the late nighters....The P-P-P was an over 30 affair....


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



cabinetsticker said:


> Are newbies invited?


I don't think you're on the list!  

And yes, I have "THE OFFICIAL WHO'S GOING TO SHACK HERF III LIST"...hehehe.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



cabinetsticker said:


> Are newbies invited?


It's a pretty exclusive list. Only those willing to come are allowed to attend.  The only list is for Rob this year so he can keep the ice cream order straight. :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Da Klugs said:


> The only list is for Rob this year so he can keep the ice cream order striaght. :r


1 Peach sundae? 2 Orange swirl? 2 Peach swirl...err...3 sundae swirl...err...:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Sean9689 said:


> 1 Peach sundae? 2 Orange swirl? 2 Peach swirl...err...3 sundae swirl...err...:r


Is there still a peach sundae in the freezer Dave? Maybe Bruce will get to it next year!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



icehog3 said:


> Is there still a peach sundae in the freezer Dave? Maybe Bruce will get to it next year!


I tried to save it but Jane pitched it last weekend. Figured Bruce likes everything with a bit of age on it.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

I had the orange swirl last time...mark me down for a peach sundae next time round.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

You threw my peach sundae out!!!
The nerve of some people! I was ageing it. I thought I could present it as a vintage wedding gift to someone................


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Bruce said:


> You threw my peach sundae out!!!
> The nerve of some people! I was ageing it.


:r :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*

You know I'll make it this go around if the welcome mat is still out!!

With the babysitters ..er in-laws retiring this year; the kiddies will be spoken for!!

I promise not to drink _*ALL*_ the bourbon!!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Bruce said:


> You threw my peach sundae out!!!
> The nerve of some people! I was ageing it. I thought I could present it as a vintage wedding gift to someone................


Eric and Jessica are getting married?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Sean9689 said:


> Eric and Jessica are getting married?


Careful Sean...the Sundae tolls for you.... :r



Toddzilla said:


> I had the orange swirl last time...mark me down for a peach sundae next time round.


Do like I did Todd...have both!! We will smoke them calories off of us!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



icehog3 said:


> Careful Sean...the Sundae tolls for you.... :r
> 
> Do like I did Todd...have both!! We will smoke them calories off of us!!


youthink todd is worrie about calories?:r j/k todd..i had to.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



icehog3 said:


> Careful Sean...the Sundae tolls for you.... :r


lol great quote!

I hope Ill be able to make this next time, I have to make sure the next PPP isn't and over 30 deal. I held down our end in the LOLH PPP even though my only backup in Sean ducked out at the beginning of the nigh:hn


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Sean9689 said:


> 1 Peach sundae? 2 Orange swirl? 2 Peach swirl...err...3 sundae swirl...err...:r


Next year those people are going to make for me Orange Sundays and Peach freaking Swirls


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



germantown rob said:


> Next year those people are going to make for me Orange Sundays and Peach freaking Swirls


Want to start taking the orders now Rob? :r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



icehog3 said:


> Want to start taking the orders now Rob? :r


I got some paper and a pen, order away!....hang on, I need a drink


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



germantown rob said:


> I got some paper and a pen, order away!....hang on, I need a drink


Get your drink....I will have one orange swirl, two peach sundaes, and three of whatever you're drinking!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



icehog3 said:


> Get your drink....I will have one orange swirl, two peach sundaes, and three of whatever you're drinking!


Ok, that is 2 peach swirls and an orage drink with a lot of burbon


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



germantown rob said:


> Ok, that is 2 peach swirls and an orage drink with a lot of burbon


Screw it...that'll work!! :r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



icehog3 said:


> Screw it...that'll work!! :r


Cool!, I got them and should be there in 12 hours!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



etenpenny said:


> lol great quote!
> 
> I hope Ill be able to make this next time, I have to make sure the next PPP isn't and over 30 deal. I held down our end in the LOLH PPP even though my only backup in Sean ducked out at the beginning of the nigh:hn


Ok not to cross-herf threads here, but....

Towards the end of the LOLH herf, Elliott ducks into the back bathroom to "get some air". I swear I thought he was going down for the count. To his credit he hung with us fine until the very end, but if the sticks had been passed arounbd one more round, he would have been sleeping in Dave's tub :r

I think JoeC was the youngest at the Shack PPP, but I don't think any of the under 30 crowd hung out for the pass. And poor Jefe went to bed 15 minutes before it started and laid awake for an hour...sorry buddy!!!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



drevim said:


> Ok not to cross-herf threads here, but....
> 
> Towards the end of the LOLH herf, Elliott ducks into the back bathroom to "get some air". I swear I thought he was going down for the count. To his credit he hung with us fine until the very end, but if the sticks had been passed arounbd one more round, he would have been sleeping in Dave's tub :r
> 
> I think JoeC was the youngest at the Shack PPP, but I don't think any of the under 30 crowd hung out for the pass. And poor Jefe went to bed 15 minutes before it started and laid awake for an hour...*sorry buddy*!!!


Like I say go the GF's 3 and 4 year olds, you don't sound very sorry!:r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



ResIpsa said:


> Like I say go the GF's 3 and 4 year olds, you don't sound very sorry!:r


Oh yeah, sorry to you to hammock boy :r :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



drevim said:


> At the Shack PPP, poor Jefe went to bed 15 minutes before it started and laid awake for an hour...sorry buddy!!!


Ouch! Ian, next time why don't you just give Jeff a paper cut and pour lemon juice in it. :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



icehog3 said:


> Ouch! Ian, next time why don't you just give Jeff a paper cut and pour lemon juice in it. :r


Nah, use stoli instead... :al


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



icehog3 said:


> Ouch! Ian, next time why don't you just give Jeff a paper cut and pour lemon juice in it. :r


Yeah, I'm feelin' the love!:sl


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



Sean9689 said:


> Nah, use stoli instead... :al


You're devious Sean....I like it!

MWAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



icehog3 said:


> You're devious Sean....I like it!
> 
> MWAHAHAHA!!!!


I'm surprised you would condone wasting pouring Stoli on anything, except maybe a body shot....:r


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



drevim said:


> Ok not to cross-herf threads here, but....
> 
> Towards the end of the LOLH herf, Elliott ducks into the back bathroom to "get some air". I swear I thought he was going down for the count. To his credit he hung with us fine until the very end, but if the sticks had been passed arounbd one more round, he would have been sleeping in Dave's tub :r
> 
> I think JoeC was the youngest at the Shack PPP, but I don't think any of the under 30 crowd hung out for the pass. And poor Jefe went to bed 15 minutes before it started and laid awake for an hour...sorry buddy!!!


truth be told the pizza and left over fish had made me sick all day, then when everyone started passing around all those great sticks I just made myself (RyJ Clemenceau, punch nectare... well ooook if you make me), and I paid for it later

Shack III will be different though, I will have no illusions that I can eat as much as Tom and the stomach will be much happier.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Shack Herf III*



etenpenny said:


> truth be told the pizza and left over fish had made me sick all day, then when everyone started passing around all those great sticks I just made myself (RyJ Clemenceau, punch nectare... well ooook if you make me), and I paid for it later
> 
> Shack III will be different though, I will have no illusions that I can eat as much as Tom and the stomach will be much happier.


Yeah, what the heck Elliott....I had about 30 pieces of left over fish Saturday and I felt like a million bucks....or at least like a couple dozen perch!


----------

